# 2 young Key Deer buck, sparring ...



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh dear, oh deer! You sure knock out those shots with that camera of yours!!:camera: I don't know how those deer don't have a concussion, just seeing the shots they took at one another gave ME a headache!:dazed: Awesome photos, as always, no matter what your subject!


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

I wished I could have caught the local deer rutting like you have nu2, but the best I could manage was a solitary stag... :Cry:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Young animal play,
Clackety-clack Key deer spar,
In Spring rituals. .


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

rikkia said:


> I wished I could have caught the local deer rutting like you have nu2, but the best I could manage was a solitary stag... :Cry:


Wow ! Look at the tremendous antlers on him ! 

I have a rather easy time of it here, since the deer are everywhere on a rather small island, and many of them are quite tame. This was in the yard across the lane from ours, so I was able to run into the house and grab a camera. 

I am always looking forward to the arrival of the fawns, and the doe are big and heavy with them at this time. The fawns have a running game that they play (like tag) and I am hoping to get some photos of it this year.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

petitpie said:


> Young animal play,
> Clackety-clack Key deer spar,
> In Spring rituals. .


I love these !


----------

